# Danstar Munich And Safale K97 Yeast



## t2000kw (30/9/09)

Has anyone compared Danstar Munich and Safale K97?

I'm considering buying the Danstar and trying it in a Kolsch beer but wondered if anyone has any experience with it in a Kolsh style beer?

Have you found the Danstar to be useful in other styles than what the company recommends it for (wheat beers)?

Don


----------



## geoffi (30/9/09)

Use the Munich and you won't get a Koelsch. You'll get a Dampfbier (a pilsner-style wort fermented with a wheat-beer yeast). That would be the only other style it would really suit, IMHO.

The Munich yeast is a real Bavarian-style wheat beer/Weizen/Weissbier yeast, while the K97 is a fairly neutral German ale yeast.

So if it's a Koelsch you're after, the K97 is the go. Better still, get yourself a liquid yeast.


----------



## Jerry (30/9/09)

t2000kw said:


> Have you found the Danstar to be useful in other styles than what the company recommends it for (wheat beers)?
> 
> Don




Don,

I've used both yeasts but only in wheat beers.

Personally, out of the dried wheat yeasts available - WB-06, Danstar Munich and K97 (which is not a wheat yeast anyway but used to be pushed as one), I think the Danstar is the pick.

Like Geoffi said, I don't think the Danstar would suit a Koelsch.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Pennywise (30/9/09)

I've had a few K-97's not even start on me, so I just wont use it now.


----------



## tdh (30/9/09)

K-97 would have to be the weirdest yeast I've ever tried. It was VERY slow to start, slow to attenuate, impossible to clear and rarely had the neutral flavour that I was looking for.

For a Koelsch try US-05, Danstar Nottingham or a liquid strain e.g Wyeast 2565.

tdh


----------



## HoppingMad (30/9/09)

If you try a Kolsch beer they are very light and subtle. Even the hopping is done in a subtle way as they are designed to be more of a summer drinking ale. You need a yeast with a clean finish so I would discount any wheat beer yeast like Danstar Munich or WB-06. Yeasts like these will give you ester flavours you simply don't want in this style.

Know nothing about the K-97 to be honest other than it's a 'German Ale Yeast', but sounds like it might not be right for this either going by what others have said. Wyeast Kolsch is as legit as you'll get, but in dry form, US-05 will give you a clean profile and have seen it recommended as the dry yeast alternative in Jamil and Palmer books as the one to use.

Hopper.


----------



## geoffi (30/9/09)

I think it's actually worth stressing that if you really want a Koelsch, get yourself a specific liquid strain. A bit of dough to part with up front, but you can easily make five or six brews at least by reusing slurry or making new starters.


----------



## Sammus (30/9/09)

Yeah anything made with out a proper kolsch strain is gunna taste pretty far from a kolsch... I'd say fork out for the liquid yeast if you really want a go at the style.


----------



## t2000kw (30/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've had a few K-97's not even start on me, so I just wont use it now.



I've only had one K-97 not start for me, and it was a repackaged (into a tiny Foodsaver bag) yeast that was about 4 or 5 years old. 

It did make a good Kolsch, though. I might try the S-05 and see how well it works out. I don't like the price of liquid yeast, especially when I'm not sure if I'll be working in a week or two (our plant has had repeated shutdowns over the last couple of years due to low semi-truck orders). 

Don


----------

